# Jazzmo’thology presents * Paul Lunga* Sun/11/5/14 @ Bar 414 Brixton.



## Bar 414 (May 6, 2014)

​Welcome the real start of summer JAMMIN' @ Bar 414, Brixton, with Paul Lunga and Jazz Impacto! Zimbabwean Township Jazz is the specialty of this maestro of the horn who will take you on a journey from the familiar to the unique rhythm of his birthplace, Bulawayo! In the.middle of the last century, the migration of large numbers of people seeking work in the industries of the new conurbation brought together the diverse cultures of Zimbabwe to create a new sound Marabi and Kwela Music with a Zimbabwe touch . Paul's last visit to Club 414 got everyone on their feet such was the power of the infectious beat of Jazz Impacto! And we welcome back: With veteran DJ Wala (Limpopo Club Africa Center) spinning an eclectic Southern African Jazz Marabi and Kwela.

Sunday 11th May 2014
7pm-12am Showtime 8pm

Artists
*Paul Lunga* Trumpet/Fugal horn
Siemy Di, drums
Johnny Cox Bass
John Kelly guitar

Ent £7
Please bring Photo ID in order to enter.

Room 2 (Chill Out Lounge) 
A beautiful place to sit down and chill and chat with your friends. Also Caribbean cuisine served & open Roof terrace for those who wish to smoke)

Bar 414
414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, SW9, 8LF. London, UK 

HOW TO GET THERE :: 
Tube = Brixton (Victoria Line) 1 minute walk Rail = Brixton (Mainline station) 2 minutes walk. 

Daytime buses : 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5

Night buses = N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690

Directions:
Come out of Brixton tube station and turn left. Walk 100 yards till you see KFC on your left. Turn left and walk 100 yards. You have reached your destination on the left.


----------

